# Edison, NJ - 1st Level Greyhawk Night



## Dangerflirt (Jan 29, 2007)

Hail and Well Met!

We're hosting a new player night at a new gaming shop in Edison, NJ on Tuesday, February 6th.  All are welcome to attend!  We are going to run an intro module to the Living Greyhawk campaign, possibly two if people have interest.

These modules are only playable by 1st level characters, and we'll be hosting groups of all kinds; from the less-then-experienced to the seasoned campaigner!  If you are just looking to have fun playing some D&D, or looking to get involved in the Living Greyhawk campaign, or looking to start a new character in Keoland, this night is for you.

You can find information and sign-up at our warhorn site:

http://www.warhorn.net/timezone

You can also find information on future games run there, we run every a Living Greyhawk module every Tuesday night, although some are for higher level characters.

-Jeremy Jordan
Senior DM, TimeZone Gaming


----------



## Dangerflirt (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a reminder, the game is tomorrow night at 6:30pm; all are welcome.  Future events will be run every tuesday night, check the schedule at http://www.warhorn.net/timezone for details.  Thanks.


----------

